

Remind HN: Posts tomorrow may be for our April 1st enjoyment - jason_slack

Tomorrow is April 1st. Keep that in mind when we read&#x2F;submit posts tomorrow :-)
======
wglb
Personally, I would rather we didn't.

------
mooism2
In some places, it is already April 1st.

~~~
jason_slack
Good point.

